# Wild Camping in Italy?



## Alshymer (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi
Just thinking of a trip to Florence for a 60th birthday celebration next week. I know that it goes against the grain but does anyone know of any good sites for visiting Florence?
What are people's experiences of wildcamping in Italy? I believe it is somewhat frowned upon.
Thanks in anticipation.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 21, 2017)

We have wild camped quite a bit in the mountains at ski resorts no problems at all, don’t know about other areas in Italy.


----------



## andyjanet (Oct 21, 2017)

We have wild camped all over italy, if you are looking for a safe area in florence there is an area de sosta called FLOG about 3k out of the centre,
we last  stayed there in 2012, bit tight for a van over 8meters its the florence local council workers amenity site they have a cinema and swimming pool and sports area all for the workers with a bar and games room, they make money for the council club by letting touring motorhomes park overnight €12 in 2012 but theres also water & black waste drains, just outside is the number 13 bus route that goes to the main bus terminal. for a small fee you can use the facilities 
Andy


----------



## LesleyKH (Oct 21, 2017)

We've camped all over Italy - lots of wild camps - and never a problem. We did have a local policeman knock on the door one evening, but we had parked up next to the village's water pumping station, and it was snowing, so I guess they thought we were a bit mad, but once we explained they were fine.

We mention some of them in our blog for 2016 Charlie Dog Came Too: September 2016 and 2011.

Here's one we stayed at before we got to Lake Garda.




Lesley


----------



## Clunegapyears (Oct 22, 2017)

As well as the usual apps, I downloaded a pdf for something called aree sostas. It is available from vicarious books - I can’t remember where I down loaded it from for a few euros. Some we found had services switched off in winter, but they were a place to stay. Also did a lot of wilding over our 6 months in Italy. It is fine so long as you use common sense and follow usual ‘rules’. Enjoy.


----------



## Val54 (Oct 22, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> As well as the usual apps, I downloaded a pdf for something called aree sostas. It is available from vicarious books - I can’t remember where I down loaded it from for a few euros. Some we found had services switched off in winter, but they were a place to stay. Also did a lot of wilding over our 6 months in Italy. It is fine so long as you use common sense and follow usual ‘rules’. Enjoy.



If the OP pm's me with their email address, I'll scan and send the Florence page out of the 2016/17 Aree Di Sosta.
Dave


----------

